# Pinarello Dogma weight limit



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a weight limit for the Pinarello Dogma frame? 90kg? 100kg?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

enac said:


> Does anyone know if there is a weight limit for the Pinarello Dogma frame? 90kg? 100kg?


There is no weight limit for the Dogma frame.


----------



## nelson (Dec 20, 2001)

Pinarello lists a recommended weight limit of 240 lbs. for all of their bikes. This is included with the warranty information that comes with your bike/frame. At over 200 lbs. they suggest being careful with component selection and maintenance as you are going to be harder on components that a lighter rider.

Nelson Frazier
Gita Sporting Goods, Ltd.


----------

